# Mental Health opportunities ?



## SamAbbey (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello, 

I wanted to get the advice from any Registered mental health nurses living and a Working in the Middle East. My husband and I are in the very early stages of considering working in the Middle East and obviously there are lots of things that need to be considered. First off I wanted to know if any one knows what the opportunities are for mental health nurses? Are the salaries enough to live on and save ? 

I have two children, are nurses given help towards cost of education and housing or is this reserved for Drs and senior management ? I have experience as an Advanced nurse practitioner and would probably look towards an equivalent (?) role. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Which part of the Middle East are you thinking of? I've not heard of many nursing opportunities in your field here. Basically, any inpatient facilities of this nature would be government run. There are psychiatrists, etc. here, but they practice privately and see outpatients only. I am not sure whether they employ nursing specialists.


----------

